
It Started as an Online Gaming Prank. Then It Turned Deadly - rustcharm
https://www.wired.com/story/swatting-deadly-online-gaming-prank/
======
rustcharm
What's even more disturbing is that this "gamer" who never worked a day in his
life was able to collect government benefits from the Feds and the State of
California and live in Section-8 housing while at the same time earning money
with swats-for-hire.

The Wichita police are also awful.

